# Cannot access laptop fan to clean it



## samaffleck (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, I have a Samsung NP - R70 and the fan/inside hasn't been cleaned out in 3 years.

Lately when playing World of Warcraft the fan(according to SpeedFan) goes to 110C and overheats constantly which is ridiculous when it only used to be on around 70.

So, I need to access the fan, the warranty is expired so i'm not too bothered about opening it up - we've done it before but couldn't seem to access it, also, if I were to spray it from where the RAM is(towards the fan) it would just get stuck in the side(look in pic)










I've looked around for manuals etc but can't seem to find one for this specific laptop.

Help appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Open up the panels, ex the panel to get to the ram. 
Dont remove any components if you are uncomfortable 
Spray the compressed air in the exhaust vent and see if any dust comes out.
Experiment and spray the compressed air in different part of it to see if you can get dust to fly out of the panels that you opened up.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Also, if you have a vacuum-cleaner with a flexi-hose and one of the flat-nozzle attachments, used for cleaning down the sides of sofas and armchairs etc., hold that at the fan's air outlet to try and suck the dust off the fan.


----------

